# best collars, harnesses to stop pulling?



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

can i ask what people would recommend to help stop my american bulldog Leo pulling on the lead? i have tried a halti head harness, he just spent his entire time trying to get it off...even after a LOT of perserverence and positive re-enforcement! i tried a control harness (the one where it has two points for the double ended lead,) this did absolutely nothing! i have tried the harness that tightens under the front legs when they pull..this worked ok for a few walks, but in the end had no effect! i am now trying the canny collar after reading some fantastic reviews on it! and i can honestly say its THE WORST of them all!! we have been using it over a week and he is just not getting on at all with it! he is tearing his poor face to peices trying to get it off! and today was the worst...he now has three pretty deep gashes on his face from his claws where he was trying to get it off, and he also split my knuckle open in the process as i was trying to stop him as he was hurting himself! i am now back to the beginning again with his leather collar and lead...its really getting rediculous now, i cant take him anywhere where there are crowds or other dogs as he gets so exciteable he almost dislocates my elbow joints with his jerking and strength! i just want to be able to take him to the local parks etc like i do my other two! where can socialise more with people and other dogs....and with this hopefully become much calmer in those situations! HELP PLEASE!!! i am at my witts end!!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i am interested to see what replies you get to this as i could do with a harness/collar/thing for our beagle raggs...
yes a lot smaller but still a pain to walk as she does pull and it still hurts.
our JR managed to chew through a halti and escape... not sure how!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I use a halfcheck collar.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a padded harness made by rosewood,i got it online,I got the large one for my Lab,I have had it 5 years,best £15 I have ever spent :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:http://www.petstuffgalore.co.uk/dog...rnesses/rosewood-soft-protection-harness.html


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

HABU said:


> image


i used to use a choke chain for my old staffy, they can work well with a lot of dogs (when used properly) but found with the extra strong necks, and the extreme high pain threshold etc of bull breeds it really wasn`t that effective...i really would rather not resort to one either if possible, but thanks HABU


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I use a halfcheck collar.


do you think a half check would be effective on such a big powerful dog? not dissmissing it, just really want to get it right this time lol.



TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have a padded harness made by rosewood,i got it online,I got the large one for my Lab,I have had it 5 years,best £15 I have ever spent :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


is it a non pull harness? i assume it works if so? do you have any links to the product?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Just put a link up,Thats the product but I didnt order it from that online shop,cant remember which online shop I used,it is a fab harness,it stops my neck and back hurting,he can still pull a tiny bit but then he is a big podgy strong lab :flrt:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I refuse to use harnesses =D

Its a instinct to pull and harness only re-enforces that instinct.

I prefer to use head halti's, half checks and chains.

You might look daft but one thing i have picked up in if a dog is pulling, turn around and start going back the way you came, the dog will get that confused it focus should then turn to you so you can start using the hell command.

It harder for me to explain than show so i hope that makes sense.


Liver works a treat as well.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

The halti he spent every walk for 6 weeks taking it off and putting his head in a bush and trying to get it off,then in the end he rubbed the fur off the end of his nose and it bled
The half check collar did nothing except choke him and the filthy looks I got were awful
I didnt want to be one of those dog owners that dreaded every walk because of the pulling and I wanted him to have an hour a day nice walk so this was the only opten
we did the walking backwards and the stopping,we went to training classes for 8 months,nothing worked,anything for a peaceful and stress free walk is ok with me:flrt:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Just put a link up,Thats the product but I didnt order it from that online shop,cant remember which online shop I used,it is a fab harness,it stops my neck and back hurting,he can still pull a tiny bit but then he is a big podgy strong lab :flrt:


i shall have a look...thanks 



Mischievous_Mark said:


> I refuse to use harnesses =D
> 
> Its a instinct to pull and harness only re-enforces that instinct.
> 
> ...


I have been trying this technique amongst others since i have had him (over a year now) he has no interest in any treats or food once out, he is just too fixated on getting to where he wants to go lol..IF i can get him at least slowed down a good amount, then i can try and work more on getting him focused on me etc...and i know what you mean about harnesses, and in general i agree...but there does seem to have been a LOT more of the anti pull ones been made/produced over the last few years.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

the rosewood one is padded,so it doesnt hurt them under their tummy or under their front armpits :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

here he is..he is only around 20 months old..





























butter wouldn`t melt eh!! :devil:...thats our almost 12 year old daughter with him there just to give a rough idea of size of him, she is not small for her age either lol.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> The halti he spent every walk for 6 weeks taking it off and putting his head in a bush and trying to get it off,then in the end he rubbed the fur off the end of his nose and it bled
> The half check collar did nothing except choke him and the filthy looks I got were awful
> I didnt want to be one of those dog owners that dreaded every walk because of the pulling and I wanted him to have an hour a day nice walk so this was the only opten
> we did the walking backwards and the stopping,we went to training classes for 8 months,nothing worked,anything for a peaceful and stress free walk is ok with me:flrt:





Ian.g said:


> i shall have a look...thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying this technique amongst others since i have had him (over a year now) he has no interest in any treats or food once out, he is just too fixated on getting to where he wants to go lol..IF i can get him at least slowed down a good amount, then i can try and work more on getting him focused on me etc...and i know what you mean about harnesses, and in general i agree...but there does seem to have been a LOT more of the anti pull ones been made/produced over the last few years.



Im a firm believer in what works for one may not work for another.

You just have to find what works for you =D

When i first got barni i tried him with a head halti and within 10 minutes he had it off and was running around the shop, i bought it anyway and tried and tried and tired with him but still he kept getting off it, I then moved onto half check and it worked for me.

I did get those looks tho that i was harming me dog but its my dog and ill train him how i see fit haha 

But then im training 2 collie x's and they both are okay on head halti's and are doing well on them =D


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

My mastiff cross boy has always pulled, tried EVERYTHING and have to say only thing that worked was a canny collar, my boy did scratch at face but as silly as it sounds i just distracted him with ether treats or toy now his good as gold and walking him is a dream. Harnesses, like mark said are a no no as they enforce pulling. Half checks have no effect at all. I do know alot of people that have used cesar millians collars with good results . . . . . I know alot of people dont like him but the collar seems to work.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Tds79 said:


> My mastiff cross boy has always pulled, tried EVERYTHING and have to say only thing that worked was a canny collar, my boy did scratch at face but as silly as it sounds i just distracted him with ether treats or toy now his good as gold and walking him is a dream. Harnesses, like mark said are a no no as they enforce pulling. Half checks have no effect at all. I do know alot of people that have used cesar millians collars with good results . . . . . I know alot of people dont like him but the collar seems to work.


 
the thing is...he is literaly tearing into his face, its not just scratches...its gashes pouring with blood! when he goes to get it off...NOTHING distracts him! nothing else even registers on the radar! i literaly have to get him in a head lock to stop him! and as you can imagine i get a lot of :gasp: looks from people walking by etc...i really am at my witts end! :devil:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have seen a man near me walking his sharpei,he sprays it with a water bottle :gasp:
I have seen an old man training his dog with a stick with a piece of tissue on the end,he holds it out like a fishing rod and thats how he keeps his dog at heel by making the dog focus on the tissue
My dog would laugh at me if I did that
If my dog doesnt like something he stops and sits down and wont walk anywhere :gasp:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Stunning dog btw. 
But! Best bet for you to try is a half check- my staffys got one just now & he was a puller, but used correctly the half check has worked a treat!!

I've found that you need to be really consistent with it though or it just becomes frustrating as you don't get anywhere. What I do is when he pulls or any tension on the lead I give a really short, sharp tug back and release almost instanteneously. It is really long winded but it does work after a week or so you will defo see differences. Also think it helps if you get a word that has a calming effect on him. For Denzl I say niiiiiiiiice very slowly and sort of monotoney- he knows that means no pull as I feel shouting NO or NO PULL! or AH AH! just makes them go even more, especially with bull breeds. 

Even though Denzl is a pup his best buddy, Wallace a HUUUUGE rottweiler and his friend Darcy & Bossa are American Bulldogs - All use half checks.
So they are effective with strong breeds too : ) 

I'd avoid harnesses tbh but if thats what your wanting then look into a front clip harness, not only do they stop the dog from only reinforcing his weight against you with a standard run of the mill harness, they turn him round the other way making him stop in an instant. But I'd still go for the half check.


A bit off topic but when Denzl reaches full size I'm definitely going for either 
EzyDog: Choose Your Country - The Original Shock Absorbing Leash - Dog Leashes, Collars and Harnesses
amazing company, really hard wearing & excellent for outdoorsy or strong dogs, my aunts EBT x Staffy has a camoflague collar & harness & lead & they have all lasted years!

or 

annrees: hand made leather dog collars, leather dog leads and dog coats

just because they are so nice and well made looking- no experience myself but they look lovely :]

oh & I want this!
YO HO HOWides onlyAs seen in Tamara DrewePrices From Holly&Lil handmade designer leather dog and cat collars and lead leash sets
and this..
Tuxedo HarnessesSmall Medium LargeMade to order 135-145Holly&Lil handmade designer leather dog and cat collars and lead leash sets

Lmfao, suave or what- even if they are rediculously priced:bash:


Anyway!! Let us know how you get on : victory:xx


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm about to try something called gentle pull or something like that. Have a search I am on phone so can't link. Reviews are excellent. Similar to a halti which I use now.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Using a water spray is a old trick but it does work on some dogs, so could be worth ago. You can also get a item called pet corrector, its a small aerosol like can and it emits a sound, i have heard good things about it and will be getting it for my bitch as she gets fixated on other dogs. 
Ian have you spoke to any training schools etc they might be able to let you know what else to try. 
just to something else thats worked for me with bullbreeds is using a wider collar.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I have seen a man near me walking his sharpei,he sprays it with a water bottle :gasp:
> I have seen an old man training his dog with a stick with a piece of tissue on the end,he holds it out like a fishing rod and thats how he keeps his dog at heel by making the dog focus on the tissue
> My dog would laugh at me if I did that
> If my dog doesnt like something he stops and sits down and wont walk anywhere :gasp:


I use water guns and bottles with ice cold water =D

but not with lead training ( unless i need it as a last resort to grab some attention ) no harm just a bit of water =D

finger cymbals, keys, whistles anything that makes a high pitch noise can help grab some attention aswel.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks all for the recommendations...i shall TRY the half check collar, i shall keep you posted on how it goes...it won`t be until the weekend that i can get one, so until then i will just have to be dragged about like a rag doll on the standard collar :devil::lol2:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> can i ask what people would recommend to help stop my american bulldog Leo pulling on the lead? i have tried a halti head harness, he just spent his entire time trying to get it off...even after a LOT of perserverence and positive re-enforcement! i tried a control harness (the one where it has two points for the double ended lead,) this did absolutely nothing! i have tried the harness that tightens under the front legs when they pull..this worked ok for a few walks, but in the end had no effect! i am now trying the canny collar after reading some fantastic reviews on it! and i can honestly say its THE WORST of them all!! we have been using it over a week and he is just not getting on at all with it! he is tearing his poor face to peices trying to get it off! and today was the worst...he now has three pretty deep gashes on his face from his claws where he was trying to get it off, and he also split my knuckle open in the process as i was trying to stop him as he was hurting himself! i am now back to the beginning again with his leather collar and lead...its really getting rediculous now, i cant take him anywhere where there are crowds or other dogs as he gets so exciteable he almost dislocates my elbow joints with his jerking and strength! i just want to be able to take him to the local parks etc like i do my other two! where can socialise more with people and other dogs....and with this hopefully become much calmer in those situations! HELP PLEASE!!! i am at my witts end!!


i went through the same with my AB, STONG STUBBON MINDED BUGGERS aint they. i tried all sorts half choke, full choke, halti, cesar millan etc etc, ended up with the canny collar and yes he tried tearing his face off. how ever i persisted with it as the results out weighed the cons, to stop him attempting to get it off, he now carrys a large diamiter stick since doing this i've had no more attempt at clawing his face off, walking is 100% easier, no more getting hyped when lots of poeple/ dogs are about. it has been frustrating hard work, but very well worth it. good luck and hope you can sort it out.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

DRACSAT said:


> i went through the same with my AB, STONG STUBBON MINDED BUGGERS aint they. i tried all sorts half choke, full choke, halti, cesar millan etc etc, ended up with the canny collar and yes he tried tearing his face off. how ever i persisted with it as the results out weighed the cons, to stop him attempting to get it off, he now carrys a large diamiter stick since doing this i've had no more attempt at clawing his face off, walking is 100% easier, no more getting hyped when lots of poeple/ dogs are about. it has been frustrating hard work, but very well worth it. good luck and hope you can sort it out.


 
thanks for the encouraging words...i really don`t know what to do, i want to persist with the canny collar in one respect, as when he is worn out from his free running exercise he is great with it! no attempts to get it off, walks fantasticly and it is thoroughly enjoyable! BUT this is only after a good three laps of the huge field we go to, and all the way round playing fetch...any other time and he is just obsessed with getting it off! and i really don`t want him to end up physicaly scarred on his face etc because of pulling on the lead...he is not one for carrying things around, so i don`t know if i could maybe try your method and use that as a distraction, but it is at least worth a try i suppose...i am feeling very stressed out about it all tonight, and sure i will think differently in the morning, so we shall see...i may just give it a bit more of a chance.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

how about putting something on his paws so he cant damage his face ? You can buy dog boots, which are normally pretty strong and waterproof, they should in theory stop him damaging his face. Its a tricky one as canny collars really are good, but i would be the same as you as its never nice your dog getting hurt.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Tds79 said:


> how about putting something on his paws so he cant damage his face ? You can buy dog boots, which are normally pretty strong and waterproof, they should in theory stop him damaging his face. Its a tricky one as canny collars really are good, but i would be the same as you as its never nice your dog getting hurt.


i know what you mean, and the idea of something on his paws is good...but it would only make the situation worse i think, as he would be wanting the "shoes" AND the canny collar off...he would end up in even more of a frenzy than he is now i would imagine lol....i somehow cant see him liking "shoes" on his feet...they would likely be eaten or ripped up in seconds lol.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Hiya Ian : )

I think maybe the idea of going back to basics may be an idea.

I don't know if you have tried any of this already?

For a start I would keep him on the canny collar but double it up with a second lead attached to a collar or a front fastening harness (Someone I knew got her AM Bulldog a harness from America on ebay so that might be worth a look) for extra support. Also any chance you can double walk him with someone else to help you?

I would start with putting the canny on him for a few mins at a time in the house. when he ignors it praise him lots. If he paws at it tell him no and stop him, praise him again, with treats if need be. Then build the time up from there in the house.
Then maybe to stop him thinking he is going to get off lead every time he goes out take him out on the canny and just walk around the block quickly, then go home without letting him off.

The main thing, he pulls you, you stop, do not move (I know thats going to be hard being attached to a huge dog) And you bring him back to your side, wait untill he calms and stays still (if he moves pull him back to your side)
You then need to make the first move without him moving first. Once he has settled and stopped pulling start to walk. Repeat every time he pulls you. This could take a serious amount of time, but he will get it.

Also please do not use any form of noise or water on him. These maybe big powerful dogs, but they also have a nervy side, which wont appriciate certain things happening to them, infact you could make it allot worse.

I know of a good site for big dogs with some great video clips on. I will go look for you and msg them to you.

Aly


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Hiya Ian : )
> 
> I think maybe the idea of going back to basics may be an idea.
> 
> ...


Depends how you use it and what for, i used sound and water with both large and small breeds. Water is just a short shock and district them from what they are going, but as i said its rarely needed on lead training with regards to pulling.

For dogs thats constantly bark at things, aggressive dogs ect then it can help distract them and get them to top.

=D


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure if it been mentioned as skim read thread ... have you tried training classes?

All these items being mentioned are training aids not solutions nor designed to be used long term.

Personally I don't like the no pull harnesses - they can alter a dogs natural gait.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> thanks for the encouraging words...i really don`t know what to do, i want to persist with the canny collar in one respect, as when he is worn out from his free running exercise he is great with it! no attempts to get it off, walks fantasticly and it is thoroughly enjoyable! BUT this is only after a good three laps of the huge field we go to, and all the way round playing fetch...any other time and he is just obsessed with getting it off! and i really don`t want him to end up physicaly scarred on his face etc because of pulling on the lead...he is not one for carrying things around, so i don`t know if i could maybe try your method and use that as a distraction, but it is at least worth a try i suppose...i am feeling very stressed out about it all tonight, and sure i will think differently in the morning, so we shall see...i may just give it a bit more of a chance.


are you sure you haven't got my dog.
mine refused to carry stuff for ages, untill we found just the right peice of wood (fussy sod), another thing mine will now carry is a small lucazade bottle. got him to do this by putting half a dozen dog treats inside.
they can be hard headed at times. 
best of luck


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Both my beagles used Haltis.
Works fine.
My latest beagle soon realised the hard he pulled the harder the Halti worked against him.

He walks fine on the lead but if I was to let him off all I would see is dust.
He's totally non-resposive to recall, I think a shot gun is the only thing to slow him down.:whip:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have in the past had some success with the gentle leader, again a type of head collar. But I have to say the best thing I have found for a large dog that pulled was to get a rope slip lead and keep the slip lead really high on the dogs kneck, so it sits just behind his ears. They usually have a stop ring to stop the lead going to loose so just tighten it so it won't slip low on his kneck. Pull the lead upwards when he pulls and i have always found this to work they just don't seem to be able to pull if you keep the lead near the ears and pull upwards on the lead. Just gentle pressure no need to jerk the lead.


----------

